
Amazon will launch thousands of satellites to provide internet around the world - dmmalam
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/4/18295310/amazon-project-kuiper-satellite-internet-low-earth-orbit-facebook-spacex-starlink
======
derekp7
With the number of companies planning on launching satellite internet
constellations, I wonder if there would be enough customers to keep them all
afloat? Or would we likely see a consolidation similar to what happened with
Sirius and XM radio?

This type of system would be great for people in unconnected areas, but those
are typically low population density. For customers in cities, I'm not sure
there would be enough bandwidth to server million+ city populations. And in
cities you can typically get better bandwidth / lower latency using landlines.
(Of course, there is the case that SpaceX made about thing like London to New
York being faster over satellite).

~~~
7e
London to New York is not faster over satellite, as there is a 25 ms penalty
to pay just getting in and out of SpaceX's system.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Where does the 25ms penalty come from?

~~~
late2part
Low Earth Orbit (LEO) birds have ~30ms round trip latency.

[https://www.telesat.com/sites/default/files/telesat/brochure...](https://www.telesat.com/sites/default/files/telesat/brochures/telesat_leo_-
_real-time_latency_rethink_the_possibilities_with_remote_networks.pdf)

